
Covid Explained - acossta
https://explaincovid.org/
======
acossta
COVID-19 is confusing. There's a lot of conflicting information out there— can
you get the virus from food? Is there such a thing as immunity? What kind of
tests are really out there? Who is most at risk? And all the conflicting
information can make it hard to make decisions, from whether to go to the
grocery store to when to send your kids back to day care.

